# Seeking new RP partners



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Dec 4, 2021)

Just as the title says, I'm looking for new people to RP with. I'm all for discussing ideas. Don't be afraid to approach. Worst I'll do it say no.


----------



## Ember_Kamura (Dec 6, 2021)

Feel like this could use some specifics, no offense.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm up for discussing ideas in general is the big thing.


----------



## Ember_Kamura (Dec 6, 2021)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> I'm up for discussing ideas in general is the big thing.


Okay, but what about post size, grammar, all that? We need to know that before RP is even on the table.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Dec 6, 2021)

Ember_Kamura said:


> Okay, but what about post size, grammar, all that? We need to know that before RP is even on the table.


Fair point. I'm a fan of shorter posts, but when the muses hit and a long post comes forth, let it come! I like to think I'm fairly competent with my grammar, and I ask for my partners to have a good grasp as well. I won't harp on you for misspelling or grammar mistakes. I'll call it out if I can't understand you because...well obviously I can't reply if I can't understand you!

I very much enjoy long term RPs, but short ones won't be outright refused. NSFW RPs are definitely welcome, even encouraged!


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm looking for a RP partner


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 6, 2021)

I could go for some RPs, I feel pretty rusty with my writing and would like to get it back again


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Dec 6, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> I could go for some RPs, I feel pretty rusty with my writing and would like to get it back again


Sure! Let's start up a conversation. I can't start with you for some reason.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 7, 2021)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> Sure! Let's start up a conversation. I can't start with you for some reason.


Oh ok, lemme go check


----------



## Pipsqueak_owo (Dec 7, 2021)

I'd  be interested in a long term RP, I can play as any gender, species, top/bottom , sub/dominant, and so fourth, I won't do vore, scat play, age play, or bestiality. I'm up for any plot or roles, I should have decent enough grammar (I don't normally punctuate tho haha). Hit me up if your still open of course


----------



## Anedgyguything (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm interested if you're still willing to talk?


----------



## Pipsqueak_owo (Dec 22, 2021)

Anedgyguything said:


> I'm interested if you're still willing to talk?


Ayo sorry it took me so long to reply I was busy and shit but if you still up I'm down


----------



## Anedgyguything (Dec 24, 2021)

Yes I am. Any chance you're in to paws or TF? That's what I was looking for.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jan 2, 2022)

I might be interested as well.  Do you have any ideas as to what the RP would be, or should I come up with something?


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jan 19, 2022)

Gonna give this a bump.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 19, 2022)

I volunteer as tribut...I mean as a RP partner XD


----------

